

 Surprise: Tor Privacy Technology Mainly Helps Botnets - berberous
http://www.volokh.com/2013/09/14/surprise-tor-privacy-technology-mainly-helps-botnets/

======
lcedp
It's the old argument about bad guys benefiting from privacy as well as good
guys.

We need to take care of good guys no matter what.

